# Small Damascus Folder



## sharpeblades (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is one I just finished up today.It has Damascus blade with 20-lpi on the back.Titatium liners that are jeweled.The bolsters are carbon fiber with Gemsbok  horn handles dove tailed in to them.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Horns (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice man


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 11, 2016)

I was wrong about that Damascus.  It looks like it's at home on that knife.
Very nice knife!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Apr 11, 2016)

nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 11, 2016)

Ga Stumpshooter~Topher~Horns~Walking boss~Thank you gentlemen


----------



## oakbend (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice RT! Will you be at the guild meeting next month?


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you sir.No sir I cant do much traveling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 12, 2016)

Mandy thank you mam


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 12, 2016)

That's beautiful


----------



## swamppirate (Apr 12, 2016)

Lost art..great job!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 12, 2016)

QuakerBoy thank you sir


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Apr 13, 2016)

Is that one promised for someone?  PM me if it's available.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 13, 2016)

Swampirate: thank you sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 13, 2016)

IFLY4U:Thank you sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 13, 2016)

Tim PM sent


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty little knife / sheath combo!  Nice job Raleigh.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 17, 2016)

Dennis thank you


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## gb1194 (Apr 27, 2016)

Great looking knives! You have skills, sir. I'm looking for a small pocket-sized Damascus folder. Do you have anything available?


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you sir.I don't have anything at this time.I have 2 in the works


----------



## gb1194 (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok, thanks. If they are a Damascus folder I would be interested in buying, just let me know please.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 1, 2016)

Ill keep you posted


----------



## Head East (May 12, 2016)

Good looking knife!  Nice work for sure.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 12, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------

